# Focused car, spinning wheels, blurred background



## MHT223 (Aug 6, 2006)

Hi,

I'm creating a website for my upcoming business and want to take a "rolling shot" of my car driving and want to capture the wheels moving, with a blurred background but with th car in focus. Could someone tell me what sort of settings I should be using fro this please as I'm a bit new to it all. I've got a Rebel XT/EOS 350D.

I know of a technique where by you can take a picture of the car stationary and then make the wheels look like they are in motion and blur the background by using Photoshop, but would like to stretch my skills a bit!

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## omeletteman (Aug 6, 2006)

Luckily for you, Xmetal created a tutorial on how to do exactly that:

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18283&highlight=moving+background

have fun, and don't break your camera.


----------



## MHT223 (Aug 6, 2006)

That does look like fun, but I could definately see myslef breaking my camera lol! I was after shooting something a lot less dangerous, something like this:







Mark


----------



## dsp921 (Aug 6, 2006)

Just get someone to drive you next to the car you want to shoot.  Try a few shutter speeds for the look you want and your set.


----------



## (Ghastly) Krueger (Sep 5, 2006)

Try exposure priority from 1/125 to 1/15 or around. That should do the trick.


----------



## Pixel9ine (Sep 9, 2006)

In soft daylight (say, just before sunset), I find 1/60 to 1/80 to be perfectly acceptable. If you're in a steady car, with steady hands you can go slower still. With a Canon, I find Image Stabilizer lenses also help keep the car in sharp focus.. I use a 17-85 IS with good results.

Be prepared to dangle out the window of a moving car, wind in your hair, trying to focus on your subject-- it's very exhilerating!


----------

